# shooting houses



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

what is every ones favorite shooting house design we usually use outdoor carpet to wrap our framed 2x4 houses but i am looking for a cost effective way to put windows of some sort in the new ones any ideas


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Daniel, this club that I visit in Miller's Ferry wraps their boxes in this material that is used in construction, but I am not sure what part. It's very durable, insulated and comes in HUGE rolls. They buy it somewhere here in Pensacola. I am going up there next weekend, I'll find out exaclty what it is and let you or your dad know. Will


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

I put one up last year for about $100 bucks (minus 4X4 cost as we already had some). I use the OSB board and a gallon of paint. I lay the boards out, give my kids a paintbrush and tell them to go at it and they actually have fun doing it while sealing the OSB in the process. I frame it with untreated 2X2's and it is very sturdy. The window thing I am still trying to come up with. I know one year we bought clear plactic or plexiglass or something from home depot, then we grooved tracks for them in the top and bottom 2X2 and mounted that outside. Hope that helps...


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

I've made them using 2x4s for the floor and then framing them with ripped 2x4s ,akimg them 2x2s Build the walls seperate and covering them with 1/2" polyflute plastic(like political signs are made off). That way you can put up the floor and then screw the walls in place afterwards or do it all before hand. Lightweight and lasts for years. Our current ones are 5 years old and still going strong. I had some plans somewhere. I'll look for them.


----------



## Creative Acrylics (Oct 2, 2007)

Use Coroplast for the outside panels. It's a twin wall plastic that comes in 4x8 sheets and sells for about $17/sheet. Very light weight and durable and comes in brown, black, and green.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Creative Acrylics (12/31/2008)*Use Coroplast for the outside panels. It's a twin wall plastic that comes in 4x8 sheets and sells for about $17/sheet. Very light weight and durable and comes in brown, black, and green.




There you go! That is the material I'm talking about!


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks for ideas guys this plastic sheets were do you buy it


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

we are thinking about going with 3/8 plywood walls wraped with vinyl siding this year a guy i know said that he has all the 4 6 and 8 foot scrap peices that i want


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

SKULLWORKS - Did you ever run across those plans????

CREATIVE - where is a good place to purchase the above mentioned sheets????

Thanks ahead of time for your help guys!!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *7mmbrowningman (3/2/2009)*SKULLWORKS - Did you ever run across those plans????
> 
> CREATIVE - where is a good place to purchase the above mentioned sheets????
> 
> Thanks ahead of time for your help guys!!


I googled it and Home Depot Carries it in some areas but the best recommendation I got was to check out sign stores. That makes sense. I am going to check locally. That stuff will work like a champ for what I am wanting to do.

EDIT: It looks like Creative Acrylics could probably answer that question locally for you.


----------



## Creative Acrylics (Oct 2, 2007)

Creative Acrylics and Plastic Supply on 9 Mile Road can get it for you. 850-479-8889


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

> *7mmbrowningman (3/2/2009)*SKULLWORKS - Did you ever run across those plans????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here is what I used to build ours with the Coroplast walls...you could add a back window if you wanted to. Enjoy!


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

favorite stand would have to be my barrels they are 1000 and 1250 gallon barrels. with swivel boat seat in middle use the plastic i cut out for the windows just plain simple shut and close tryn to put plexiglass with groove so wont have wind blowing thru. measurements are circular 5 feet heigth is average 6 1/2 to 7 ft. love them the plastic barrels will last long enough for my grand childrens, grandkidskids to use


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

> *whitetailwarrior (3/3/2009)*favorite stand would have to be my barrels they are 1000 and 1250 gallon barrels. with swivel boat seat in middle use the plastic i cut out for the windows just plain simple shut and close tryn to put plexiglass with groove so wont have wind blowing thru. measurements are circular 5 feet heigth is average 6 1/2 to 7 ft. love them the plastic barrels will last long enough for my grand childrens, grandkidskids to use




Where does one get such barrels?


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks guys appreciate the help!

And 'whitetail' does have a massive drum up in a tree- seen it out at Bluewater WMAa couple/three years back...where the heck did you get those Richard?????


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

heres "theBig Condo".. its got a bench van seat(with cup holders), 3 more folding chairs, shooting rails, slide out windows, and a urinal that goes into the ground. i think there was 3 or 4 bucks killed out of it this year


----------



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

I have one made from thelarge diameter sewer pipe. Works great with a tin roof - cut out the window and door - will last forever. Ipaid $100at a yard sale. 

Does anyone know where you buy the larger diameter pipe and how much a foot?


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I have one of these on a ten foot platform, and I've killed a ton of deer out of it. 

http://www.blynd.com/pages/Product.aspx?id=1

Ed


----------



## GIG (Feb 6, 2009)

I found that you'll want to be sure that you bring the edge of the window openingas close as possible to the corners for maximum visibility. Trial and error.


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Ed, I bought my BLYND 8 years ago and I love it! I modified the windows slightly after switching from the old style sliding windows to the swing up style and have been pleased with it- sometimes wish it were about one foot wider, though...


----------



## grumendboat (Oct 10, 2007)

I saw one made from a stand up sleeper off an old semi truck. It was at a junk yard in Pennsylvania. The billboard signs that use the tarp. Will work for the sides if put up like screen using wood strips to nail through. The sign companies used to give it away. Paint with house paint after its put up lasted a few years.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

how much is the coroplast guys


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

A pine tree.


----------



## a/c guy (Oct 12, 2007)

i like this one the best


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

hey chuck a friend of mine sales them just give me a call sometime and will see if he has some for sale. i had to sale my decked out 1 with swivel boat seat in it cause of this stupid workers comp injury but i still have 2 more at my other club in springhill


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *big buck dan (3/8/2009)*how much is the coroplast guys


I found it locally (Little Rock)about $12.00 a sheet. This is the single walled not the double wall, but I am sure it will be strong enough. I also found a place in Mobile that is a distributor, you will probably need to find a retailer to purchase it for you. In my case my Father in law is a printer so he has those contacts. I am pretty sure the best way to go for you guys would to go through Creative Acrylics.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

where is creative acrylics


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

<SPAN class=street-address>1803 W Nine Mile Rd <SPAN class=locality>Pensacola, <SPAN class=region>FL <SPAN class=postal-code>32534-9325 - <SPAN class=tel>(850) 479-8889

<SPAN class=postal-code>Near Wendy's @ Milestone


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Mirror Shooting Houses. Cooooool


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Rammer Jammer (12/31/2008)*Daniel, this club that I visit in Miller's Ferry wraps their boxes in this material that is used in construction, but I am not sure what part. It's very durable, insulated and comes in HUGE rolls. They buy it somewhere here in Pensacola. I am going up there next weekend, I'll find out exaclty what it is and let you or your dad know. Will


I have hunted the club in Miller's Ferry you are talking about. The material is called hardware cloth and will last forever.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

> *my3nme (3/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yep! I'm going to experiment with this and call it Operationredator. LOL!


----------

